# Buttercomb



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I didn't want to hijack the other thread...

So now that I know that such a thing as a "buttercomb" exists, and that I should be using it on my pup's face, where is the best place to buy one?

I would rather buy one from one of our members or a small business than from Amazon. Suggestions?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Buttercombs are a name used by Chris Christensen to describe their combs. You can get them where CC products are sold (http://www.chrissystems.com/vendors.htm) or off the CC website: Combs & Handles I personally use the #000 for faces.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I love my buttercomb.

Chris Christensen - ALL FINE TAIL COMB #008

This is my favorite. Good for the face.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

A buttercomb is just the name CC uses. They are just the metal combs. Most have one end with fine teeth and the other end with wide-set teeth. I have one that I bought from Petsmart or somewhere that I've used for 3 years and it works just fine.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I was showing Lhasas, I always used #1 All System brushes and combs. About 4 years ago, because of my SM friends, I decided to try a buttercomb from CC, though, imo, I certainly didn't need another comb.

Honestly, it is the most wonderful comb I've ever used and yes, imho, there is a huge different between it and other combs on the market. Well worth the money.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> When I was showing Lhasas, I always used #1 All System brushes and combs. About 4 years ago, because of my SM friends, I decided to try a buttercomb from CC, though, imo, I certainly didn't need another comb.
> 
> Honestly, it is the most wonderful comb I've ever used and yes, imho, there is a huge different between it and other combs on the market. Well worth the money.


Which buttercomb do you use?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I couldn't do without my CC #006 Face and Feet Comb. With a short puppy cut I even use it on Shoni's body.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the CC #005. If you have any mats, you can start combing with the wide teeth end and work the mat losse and then comb it out with the narrow teeth end.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I just received the #006 Buttercomb Face/Feet in the mail and can absolutely say it is the best comb ever!!!


----------

